
In-place lightweight JSON parser written in C - recp
http://github.com/recp/json
======
recp
It creates DOM-like data structure and allows to iterate and process JSON
objects very simple way. It does not alloc any memory for JSON itself, it only
allocs memory for tokens. It also does not use recursive way to build data
structure which makes it very fast to build DOM-like tree structure

